# Marty 2012 Saturday Night Running



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings

I'm still catching up with the photos from the weekend.

I went back on Sat night, and quite enjoyed the running and the whole feeling of twilight and darkness. Didnt dare run my loco, but took some photos.

Kindly paste link into browser to view

Jerry

Jerry's Picture Slideshow - Marty's 2012 Saturday Night Running[/b]

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...12NightRun#


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures Jerry.
Marty Night


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice! Must be nice to have all that space too.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

great shots


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the cool night shots. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Jerry.....

Thanks so much for doing the photography......


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great shots Jerry! Can you email the RAW pictures of both of our loco's to my email address at [email protected]? The LGB Mogul and my Red Devil. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dam Jerry! 

Nice photography! 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

That's just fantastic. If Marty has another get together next year I just have to get there. This is just too good to miss.
I wanted to get there this year, but I let other things get in the way. If it happens again I will NOT allow anything to interfere. 

Bob


----------

